# Dead Gator.



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

I have some property in Navarre that has a 2 acre pond on it and when i went down there yesterday to check on things im standing on the edge of the water and just so happen to look down and there is a big ass gator. My first instinct was to shoot it but i didnt, i backed up a couple steps and it started coming out of the water at me, then i really got ready to shoot it, i kept going back and finally it stayed there. I called 911 and they had 3 cops come out and a trapper for the fwc called and came out. He tried to catch it but couldnt. He set up a hook with meat and left it over night when he went back this morning it was dead laying on the land. He said it was just shy under 7' and was around 4 years old. Here are some pictures.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

that gata dead


----------



## 26pursuit (Oct 3, 2007)

choot em Clint! choot em!


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

its choot Elizabeth!!! Chootttt him its lim breakaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## B-Rod (Feb 16, 2010)

*wow*

You have a bigger pair than me I would have shot that gator his first step towards me. Thanks for the pics I read the other post and was curious to see this thing.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Wonder why they taped a dead gator's mouth?


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

Did you get to keep the gator or did they take it away?


----------



## hit man (Oct 5, 2007)

what was the cause of death? does the trapper get to keep it and sell it, so the FWC doesn't pay him?


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

that is a very skinny, unhealthy gator...


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

poor lil gater


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

I dont know how he gets paid, I believe he lied to me when he told me that the gator was dead so he cant sell the meat but he will get about $10 a foot for the hide. How the hell is that when a pair of boots cost $400 up, a wallet $150 up, ect...


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

Did they say how the gator died...


----------



## kelly usmc (Mar 1, 2011)

man i could have got that thing for you troy is my uncle and i have been hunting for them things a long time


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Im sorry by the time i called the cops they had 3 santarosa finest out there with their shotgun and had fwc calling me 45 mins later the trapper was there. So how much is the hide really worth?


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

> How the hell is that when a pair of boots cost $400 up, a wallet $150 up, ect...


There is very little quality hide for apparel and accessories... Much is so thick and ridged/pointed and the belly may have a use but I ain't sure.

Brent


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Pinksnappercatcher said:


> Im sorry by the time i called the cops they had 3 santarosa finest out there with their shotgun and had fwc calling me 45 mins later the trapper was there. So how much is the hide really worth?


 
Man too bad I wasn't working.....I'm the critter catcher! I caught 1 on Navarre Beach a few years back but he was only about 6......:thumbup: Poor lil' gator, he does look sickly thlough....:blink: And yes, most places only want the belly hide fer products.....Ifin the trapper was OK'd by FWC, they may have let him take it unless they wanted to send it to their biologist....:001_huh:


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

FenderBender said:


> Wonder why they taped a dead gator's mouth?


That's what I was wondering and it looks like there is a rope around his jaws up from the tape.

What I am wondering is, if that gator died on the bank sometime during the night as the trapper alleges, it must have been just before he arrived and the gator must have had a massive blood hemorrhage that killed him! I can't believe that he would still be bleeding from the mouth very long after he died. Most likely he died of "lead poisoning" if the truth were known.


----------



## kelly usmc (Mar 1, 2011)

that hide would go for 75 to 100 a foot the meat go for 7 dollars a pound in the store


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

thats more like it


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

damnit Kelly every time i read that post it pisssses me off.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Does anyone know if i could have kept the gator? Got him from the trapper?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Pinksnappercatcher said:


> Does anyone know if i could have kept the gator? Got him from the trapper?


Years ago, the trapper would have had to tag every part he/she would sell....so as long as he/she would have covered their bases, I think you could have gotten it....


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

A lot of gators will die on a hook if they decide to fight it. It tears their guts up. He looks about average weight for a 6-7 footer. Maybe a tad light.


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

Pinksnappercatcher said:


> Does anyone know if i could have kept the gator? Got him from the trapper?


Sorry for your Loss!! Private pond on private property = Private KILL for me.


----------

